# Won't eat



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i just got two 5"caribe and one 6-7" red belly. i tried to feed them beef, frozen fish and live fish. they didnt even care that fish were in with them. one of them ate half of it and that was it. they dont seem to like anything!

How long will they take to adapt and how often should i feed them


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

give it some time, they should be fine. they should adapt pretty quickly, but if you only got them within the last week then dont be alarmed. Unless they are really hungry, pygos dont just tare up feeders or live fish as soon as they hit the water. i had 6 african cichlids with my 6 pygos and they just ate the last one right now about 4 months later. also stay away from the beef. feed them silversides, white fillet, shrimp, pellets or flakes if they take them, night crawlers, and krill once every other day. this is mainly personal preference, but i feed my pygos every two days. one day i feed white fillet, the next feeding i will do shrimp, and the next night crawlers for example. i try to keep a varied diet.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Give them a little while, they will come around. When I got my reds a while back they did not eat a whole serving for like a month!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah you dont need to feed em for a few days let them adjust to the tank..preferably keep the lights off as much as possible to decrease stress, unless there will be no one in the area to startle them.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

here is a vid


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that tank is HUMONGOUS get some more ps!


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

nice tank, what are the dimensions???, they look healthy , probably just have to get a little more accustomed.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> nice tank, what are the dimensions???, they look healthy , probably just have to get a little more accustomed.


6'18"18"


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Trigga said:


> that tank is HUMONGOUS get some more ps!


i dont know where to get any. all of the petstores, when they have p's they are like 1 inch.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

First - nice looking tank! I wish I had a tank that nice : )

Second - give it time, they will eat. When did you get the fish? When I first put mine in their new tank, they didn't eat for a few weeks. P's will not starve themselves to death. I would wait another week or so before feeding again. Let them get hungry.

Good luck!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Allow me to imbed that mofo for ya.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

me personally with the proper filtration, i would put 8 Ps in there. save up some money and try to get in on a group order to canada from shark aquarium. i dont know what part you are in, but i have seen members order as a group to help save on shipping costs. keep your eyes open before the year is out there will probably be some canada members selling some Ps on here and the prices are usually always lower than what you would find in the lfs.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

robert69 said:


> First - nice looking tank! I wish I had a tank that nice : )
> 
> Second - give it time, they will eat. When did you get the fish? When I first put mine in their new tank, they didn't eat for a few weeks. P's will not starve themselves to death. I would wait another week or so before feeding again. Let them get hungry.
> 
> Good luck!


i got them on tuesday


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

yea just give them some time.. Trust me i know its hard to just sit there and watch your fish do nothing. I just got a Elong on Wednesday. So i understand what you are saying. Just be patience and before you know it they will be eatin like they should.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

they ate half of a goldfishe's tail in a time period of 3 days and nights. the goldfish got stuck behind my aquarium background and died


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You can try what I just did if you want. I sliced a piece of shrimp very thin and tied it to some 2 lb test fishing line and let it sink to the bottom. When my fish came to inspect the shrimp I gave it a little tug and he went nuts over it. I dont think that he wanted to eat the shrimp it was just a reflex reaction. After that he just swam around and came over every now and then and kinda nipped at it. But at least he got a little something in his stomach.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great looking tank! Very healthy looking fish. There's no reason whatsoever to bend over backwards to get these fish to eat. No fish needs to eat daily. They will eat when they are hungry and comfortable with their surroundings. These guys look very comfy! No worries here. Piranhas rarely need prompting to eat (Like food attached to fishing line....ridiculous!).


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Great looking tank! Very healthy looking fish. There's no reason whatsoever to bend over backwards to get these fish to eat. No fish needs to eat daily. They will eat when they are hungry and comfortable with their surroundings. These guys look very comfy! No worries here. Piranhas rarely need prompting to eat (Like food attached to fishing line....ridiculous!).


Hey it worked for me...... Thats all I know.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

robert69 said:


> First - nice looking tank! I wish I had a tank that nice : )
> 
> Second - give it time, they will eat. When did you get the fish? When I first put mine in their new tank, they didn't eat for a few weeks. P's will not starve themselves to death. I would wait another week or so before feeding again. Let them get hungry.
> 
> Good luck!


they are still not eating. its been more than a week and one ate one of the caribe whole tail. no stump left!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

turn off the lights and throw in some feeders..if they are starting to eat each other then you have to give in and feed them and try again when they are healed up.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

k will do


----------

